# Dear haterz...i win



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice tat Joe. Did it hurt much?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 14, 2012)

So Joseph is your boyfriends name ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> So Joseph is your boyfriends name ?



It would be weird for Joseph to have a bf called Joseph ... Aaron may be a more appropriate choice, but what would Mrs KOS say?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 14, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> It would be weird for Joseph to have a bf called Joseph ... Aaron may be a more appropriate choice, but what would Mrs KOS say?



So KOS's real name is Joseph ?... could that be a picture of Azza's back side ?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 14, 2012)

ill never understand why people get their own names tatted on their bodies..


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>




I so want to put candy in that ass and watch LW eat it out.....just say'n


----------



## oufinny (Sep 14, 2012)

KOS's woman looks alright there. All that tramp stamp needs is a load on it.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 14, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I so want to put candy in that ass and watch LW eat it out.....just say'n



Ah ha, I remember that!  And that would shut the ultra-liberal LW up for a whole too, win win.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ill never understand why people get their own names tatted on their bodies..



So... You think KOS is wearing a cute lil pair of panties??


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 14, 2012)

ok Sil your up a bat, start photo shopping. Lets see an Azza tat there


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 14, 2012)

my wife rules


and yes obviously my name is joseph


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 14, 2012)

Lower please lol.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 14, 2012)

I like the work


just not the location. 


To avoid the "tramp stamp" saying, you could always do more up the back from the name.


----------



## charley (Sep 14, 2012)

_

  Enjoy it while you have it JOEY.........how about a pic of you & wifey...._


----------



## secdrl (Sep 14, 2012)

Her one tattoo is nicer than all 40 of yours, KOS. At least she got hers done professionally and not at the local detention center.


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 14, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Her one tattoo is nicer than all 40 of yours, KOS. At least she got hers done professionally and not at the local detention center.



LMFAO, butt she is no doubt uber grade A prime USDA Choice woman..,period,period. You lucky fat bastard. Kudos to the work she puts in, seriously. You are a lucky bro.


----------



## justhav2p (Sep 15, 2012)

for some reason I always thought KOS was Hebrew....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> for some reason I always thought KOS was Hebrew....



His cawk is, if that helps


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats KOS


----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I so want to put candy in that ass and watch LW eat it out.....just say'n



What ass?


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 15, 2012)

^^I think he mean's Mrs. KOS^^^


----------



## justhav2p (Sep 15, 2012)

**** Waits for cover up tattoo in 3,....2,.....1....


----------



## SupaSwole (Sep 15, 2012)

Just wouldn't work with me.. My name is Will, that would look ?ber gay tattooed on my wife. So I got her to put a bullseye there instead . Makes doggy style fun ... And challenging , I once scored 200 pts after a night out.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

oh crap


----------



## Saney (Sep 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Cute couple.. But now I think i'm WAY more Jacked than KOS.. and of course, taller..

Maybe Mrs. KOS would agree to a 3 sum? I'll bring the Valtrex


----------



## justhav2p (Sep 15, 2012)

Way out of your league Saney,..... at least Joey is.........


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 15, 2012)

She loves her KOS


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 15, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>


wheres the kitty face?


----------



## charley (Sep 15, 2012)

...Now That is a nice photo.......  you guys look happy....thanks Joey


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

wife thought that was hilarious


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 15, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 15, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>




azza is jacked


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

his head looks so tiny on my shoulders


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 15, 2012)

That damn AZZA is everywhere


----------



## secdrl (Sep 15, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 15, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>




Nice body... Baaaaaad judge of character.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

When we met i was a drifter


clearly she has insight and is a genius


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> When we met i was a drifter
> 
> 
> clearly she has insight and is a genius




She likes you because how much you are into her... solid form for a good relationship.

I am happy for you, even though I don't really know you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

could b true


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 15, 2012)

i'd love to see azza's wife..


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 15, 2012)

Also, Azza and I were talking about tats a few weeks ago and he sent me this...






He said he had got this whilst in prison ?


----------



## 1superman (Sep 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> When we met i was a drifter
> 
> 
> clearly she has insight and is a genius



How did you two meet ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

she was a cashier at wendys...on new years eve 8 years ago

she quit the next day


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 15, 2012)

^^^^ Why not just put the bullets in the gun yourself ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

i couldnt care less what you people think


the forum and computer are what i do while she is at work


means nothing to me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

and nothing unusual or comical about an 18 year old girl working at wendys


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and nothing unusual or comical about an 18 year old girl working at wendys



Did she give you free burgers and a punch in the nutz?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

we locked eyes...asked her out...pretty much lived together from the 3rd day we met


she couldnt give me burgers since she quit the next day but that is just brilliant and hilarious


you are one incredibly witty guy


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 15, 2012)

Definitely not white trashy...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

how is the internet dating going boy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

oh and just so you know geek who has to try to find chicks on the web...you are not funny...or smart...or clever...or anything worth a shit


just another broken record spewing bullshit


everyone from doctors to whoever has tats now....trashy....its hers and belongs to her...you are just a jealous idiot

get a life


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 15, 2012)

Find chicks on the web?  I'm married and have a great chick here.

I'm suggesting anger management a second time.  You are way too easy to get a rise out of.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a pm sent without provacation of you edating....but of course you wont prove otherwise because you are just another dumbshit mod who doesnt train


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I have a pm sent without provacation of you edating....but of course you wont prove otherwise because you are just another dumbshit mod who doesnt train



Lol, I'm not sure what you're trying to convey here.
When you say train, you're not talking about cardio are you?


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 15, 2012)

Can you find me some chicks on the internet?  I prefer brunnettes.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

I get it

you climb stuff


bbing site son


pleaze...go be boring and irrelevant somewhere else


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ironmag labs forums "bodybuilding and FITNESS forums"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

You the only one bragging about rock climbing boy


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't rock climb, I'm too heavy.  I mountaineer, hike, swim, bike, backpack, and strength train.

You lift heavy weights and eat?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

No reason to go back and forth


me 1oos of pics and over 50 vids


you no proof of anything ever


the end


night


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 15, 2012)

We've already been thru this- I have pics on my website and on my profile.  

If you want to compare physiques, find someone who cares and exchange naked pics w him.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

Stfu youve never posted shit


who gives a fuck you can ride a bike and go hiking

no one cares


if you never post again no one will notice


stop popping up in threads trying to b funny

you are nothing here


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 15, 2012)

They keep you around here because you bring traffic to the site w all your e fights.  Otherwise, you would have been banned already.

You're the common denominator in most of the e fights here.  Have you ever thought about taking a more positive outlook on life?  It's gotta be difficult to hate so many people and be so angry all the time.  Maybe try yoga?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

Blah blah


every other thread here has my name in it


who talks and or cares about you?

No one

im not positive or negative...it is what it is...the truth


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 15, 2012)

You are pretty famous around here.  We should get you a plaque.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 15, 2012)

Sil made me one


pleaze quit making the thread boring


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> we locked eyes...asked her out...pretty much lived together from the 3rd day we met
> 
> 
> she couldnt give me burgers since she quit the next day but that is just brilliant and hilarious
> ...



I know, right? 

I dated a girl from a kebab shop once. 

Sweet deal till I got food poisoning and shat in her bed


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I dated a paki from a kebab shop once.
> 
> Sweet deal till I got food poisoning and shat in his bed




speechless..


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 16, 2012)

i hate being the but of all the jokes round here, on another note, Joseph is your wifes name Mary?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 16, 2012)

Nope


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 17, 2012)

You dont look like a Joseph, i remember that movie Last Boy Scout, baddie kept calling Bruce Willis Joseph, you aint no Bruce Willis..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2012)

Who's moar Bruce willis, Azza or Big Joe?


----------



## cube789 (Sep 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Who's moar Bruce willis, Azza or Big Joe?



I'd like to see Sil's answer to this


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> I'd like to see Sil's answer to this



+1


----------



## SupaSwole (Sep 17, 2012)

I have truly enjoyed this thread. It has Mrs. KOS, a new tat, some old tats, people loving Joseph , an E fight, and Sil's famous work.... A couple interracial creampies and a tranny and this fucker would have it all


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Intense (Sep 17, 2012)

^lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 17, 2012)

my vote would go to joey cause azza still looks like a pedo no matter how rough you make him look


----------



## cube789 (Sep 17, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> my vote would go to joey cause azza still looks like a pedo no matter how rough you make him look



wurd
though I'd still like to hear the abbo say "Yippee ki-yay, motherfucker!"


----------



## charley (Sep 17, 2012)

Joey looks like he lost 50lbs........


----------



## charley (Sep 17, 2012)

......Detective Azza, Sex Crimes Division N.Y.C.......


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 17, 2012)

charley said:


> ......Detective Azza, Sex Crimes Division N.Y.C.......



Constantly investigating himself I'm thinking


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



This needed to be bumped to get the image of Azza out of my brain


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 17, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Constantly investigating himself I'm thinking


job security


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 17, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


>


looks more like a chimney sweep


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 17, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Constantly investigating himself I'm thinking



azza the pedo keeps saying I know the pervert is close by cause i can smell him


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sils only talent in life apart from filling his toss pot in 2 days?..


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Sils only talent in life apart from filling his toss pot in 2 days?..


only 2 days? how big is said pot?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 17, 2012)

charley said:


> Joey looks like he lost 50lbs........



then bruce would b 200...he aint


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 17, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> only 2 days? how big is said pot?



thimble sized, he has a penoris...


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 18, 2012)

he negged me for said true comments, Silhua walks into a bar with a monkey?.i forgot the rest but his moms a whore...


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 19, 2012)

can we get some sort of collection of all of your wife's nudes? 
i wish i would have cataloged them in my hard drive better over the past year


----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> he negged me for said true comments



negged for crying


----------

